# Topics > Cloud robotics, cloud computing >  Rapyuta A Cloud Robotics Platform

## Airicist

rapyuta.org

Rapyuta Robotics Co., Ltd.

RoboEarth project

Rapyuta on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 18, 2013




> Computational power is a key enabler for intelligent and efficient robot task performance. However, on-board computation entails additional power requirements, which may constrain robot mobility, reduce operating duration, and increase costs.
> 
> Rapyuta, the RoboEarth Cloud Engine, helps robots to offload heavy computation by providing secured customizable computing environments in the cloud. The computing environments also allow the robots to easily access the RoboEarth knowledge repository. Furthermore, these computing environments are tightly interconnected, paving the way for deployment of robotic teams.
> 
> This video shows examples of how the RoboEarth Cloud Engine may help tomorrow's robots to increase their performance by leveraging the computational, storage, and communications infrastructure of modern data centers. The current Alpha release of the software framework allows developers to create their own robot cloud services. A number of robot cloud services, such as those illustrated in the video, are already under development.

----------

